# Recommendations for a website hit counter



## tirediron (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm looking for a good-quality hit counter which will record statistical data on visitors to my 'site including pages viewed, time spent, origination IP, jumping-off-point, etc.  Ideally,  would like a self-contained application which doesn't require me to log into a third-party website (which is what I use now).

I know there are a lot of them out there, and I have researched it, but I'm looking for first hand knowledge/experience.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 11, 2011)

Hmmm...all of that is included in my webhost, viewable from the user CP. It works without having a counter, or codes, or apps...


----------



## tirediron (Mar 11, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Hmmm...all of that is included in my webhost, viewable from the user CP. It works without having a counter, or codes, or apps...


 
Bite.  Me.  :greenpbl:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 11, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...all of that is included in my webhost, viewable from the user CP. It works without having a counter, or codes, or apps...
> ...


Ok, but remember, you asked for it. 

Where do you host your site?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 11, 2011)

Namespro.ca - outfit in Vancouver.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 11, 2011)

It shows they have AWstats and Webalizer included with their hosting plans. Don't they provide most, if not all of the information you are looking for?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 11, 2011)

or add google analytic.  Just go to your control panel, there must be something you can go to see the statistic like Bitter was saying.


----------



## quiddity (Mar 11, 2011)

google analytics


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 11, 2011)

Google analytics is good I have found. Breaks it down for you on how they got there. What they put in to get there, where they came from and you can track new, old traffic and trends on the site.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 12, 2011)

Well... colour me embarrassed!  I've been with these guys so long that when I first joined the admin panel had about three options; I just logged into it for the first time in probably two years.  WOW!  The only option I couldn't find was the control to e-mail me a cappucino!!  All the admin and stats I could ever want.  Thanks Bitter!


----------



## Alpha (Mar 12, 2011)

Analytics is good and free. Only downside is that they use the same data they provide to you. If that doesn't bother you then I would go with them.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 12, 2011)

You're welcome, tirediron!


----------



## vinith98 (Apr 3, 2011)

Such thing are viewable in your websites Control Panel, or if you want the best out there you can try Google analytics, it gives you all the information you need about your visitors including the time they spent on your site, the bounce rate and a plethora of other information.


----------



## ChristianH (Apr 9, 2011)

Google Analytics. Or Statcounter is also a great one.


----------

